# Solved: All programs burn susseccful! CD still blank!



## ManamalMalice (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been doing a lot of virtual burning using Nero 10 and also Daemon Tools Lite and for the first time in many months need to burn using my actual DVD drive. Media Monkey, Nero, Windows all will burn a selection and report a successful burn opun finishing. Reinsert the disc and check the content and it is still blank and reported as a blank disc.
To remedy I have used the regedit command to delete the upper and lower filters but there are none! I have uninstalled Daemon Tools because I know that Daemon can cause issues like this from previous experiences. Checked all properties in all programs and on the DVD drive.Uninstalled the DVD drivers and Device in Device manager. Reinstalled Media Monkey for giggles and have not found any improvement thus far!*****************Thanks In Advance*************Windows Seven/M15X/Combo Drive


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If the CD drive goes through all the motions of burning the disc (you can hear the disc spin up and sounds of the head indexing), some of the hardware in the drive involved with the burning of a CD may have failed. May be time for a new drive.


----------



## ManamalMalice (Nov 12, 2009)

I really dont think so, I believe this is due to using virtual burning software! Ive had this issue before but never this bad. Was thinking that its got to be something in the registry but no ideal what. You may be right but I would be very surprised as this system has burned very few disc so lets leave that as a last resort...Thanks chuck and I hope you are wrong!
Looking at this more Ive noticed Nero Back It Up see's all disc as empty or unformatted also.
After removing all burning roms and reinstalling the drive it see's CD's with data as blank disc,reads music cds and does not read DVD's! Says it successfully burns all disc types but when rechecked they are still blank. 
This is definetily a software issue!


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

For $20.00 form newegg, I would invest in a new drive. Sounds like a drive failure to me.


----------



## ManamalMalice (Nov 12, 2009)

Betta twenty Bucks I can reinstall windows and drive will be fineK7M?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

When you go to actually burn the disc, does your "real" burner drive show as the target device?

I didn't see any response to cwozniak's post about whether the hardware can be heard and seen functioning.....does it? 

Lights on drive change, does it spin faster like when burning....?


----------



## ManamalMalice (Nov 12, 2009)

Ya bro sure does and also thinks it burns successfully too, burn and verify!


----------



## ManamalMalice (Nov 12, 2009)

After some testing drive reads and recognizes DVD+r and DVD+rdl with ripped games on them, retail audio CD's and Dell Resource CD's. 
Does not play or recognize CD-r with ripped games(thinks is blank), Retail DVD's, ripped DVD's and ripped audio cd's. still havent found anything useful on this subject!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

It's not unusual with combo drives to see partial hardware failure. I don't think I can help you with this issue any further, but someone may have things for you to try.

Are you using more than one or two brands of blanks? It's also not unusual for drives to be picky about blank discs they work with.

Usually, a combo drive failure shows that either the CD laser or the DVD laser has gone south, but the drive may read one type of disc, not the other, this does not quite seem to fit your problem but it is similar.


----------



## ManamalMalice (Nov 12, 2009)

Okay, Okay you guys win.....A new drive is on the way after doing extensive research on this issue there are only so many things you can do.
Firstly check the upper and lower filters and delete them, secondly uninstall/shutdown and reinstall, and thirdly clean the lasers and check cabling! If this does not provide some improvement then ya get a new drive. This drive has only burnt around fifty disc and used to rip maybe 50 DVD movies to harddrive so I'm surprised that It is failing so quickly. This drive is installed on a M15X laptop which requires complete disassembly to replace the optical drive and connector so believe me when I say I've exhausted all other possibilities. Problem Solved!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

So, the twenty bucks is on the way? 


ManamalMalice said:


> Betta twenty Bucks I can reinstall windows and drive will be fineK7M?


----------



## ManamalMalice (Nov 12, 2009)

ya bro give me your account number and I'll deposit it on the way to work(eheh)you got me dude!
thanks everyone for the support, I'll make sure and return the favor!


----------

